# What IS the biggest Lake MI king for 06



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

I did not see it but some guy as we were walking off mentioned something about a big king that was caught in the channel. I would not doubt it, but I also would not doubt it was a 15 that looked 20. Our largest landed was around 12, I think Tim got one around 17. We got into a few today in a northern river fishing skein and cranks, the largest was around 14. I think if we have another mild winter and another good bait year we should see some of those average sizes of the past next year.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

the biggest king we got this year is just over 21 lbs(on certified scale) we've had several 17-19 lb fish in the last 2 weeks. nice fish out there, go get em 

4 years ago i caught one 14 lb and one 16 lb coho(certified scale) in the same day. we were out of manistee. theyre out there, just rare. nothing near that big since.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I win !!!!!!!!!! :lol: 










No, this is my buddy Shane with a Goliath Grouper he caught last month shore fishing off Ft. Myers Fl. area. They got 7 of them that night while fishing/ targeting shark.

80" long, 66" girth...=435 lbs. :yikes: 

Give or take......


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

malainse said:


> I win !!!!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap!


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

36#'er off the Kewaunee Peninsula this week....


BFG


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

malainse said:


> I win !!!!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, damn nice fish. what a battle that must have been. great fish, great pic


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

biggest king i've got "so far" this year is a 20lber last week in st joe.was our last fish of the day and came while pulling lines in the river.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

33# came into east shore marina (frankfort) about a month ago, I saw it. (give or take a few ounces I suppose)


----------



## Captnbobb (Oct 20, 2003)

Biggest fish I've got this year was just under 19 lbs so I guess I need to keep trying! I watched the GLPAA weigh-in a couple of weeks ago in Frankfort. With 300 fish weighed the first day, the average was ~15 pounds and only 3 (~1%) were above 25# (largest was under 26#). Second day, the average looked a little higher, best catch I saw was 6 fish totalling 120#, still only a handful at or above 25#. So, yeah, there are some big fish but the data I saw indicates that less than 5% are over 25# and only the one reported earlier was over 30#.

Regardless of the size, I've caught more than previous years and even the smallest have outfought the biggest walleye I've ever caught!


----------

